# USC MFA Film & TV Production Spring 2022



## WriteLife (Jul 25, 2021)

This thread is for anyone applying for Spring 2022 entrance. I am applying and would like to open a dialogue with anyone else who is applying.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

Good luck! Deadline is August 15th (Application will open on June 23rd)



			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures
		


Our current acceptance and accepted applicant statistics are on this link below:






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

Here's the instructions pasted from this page:

In addition to the Graduate Application for Admission, all applicants are required to submit supplemental materials via the SlideRoom Application for the Graduate Film & Television Production M.F.A. Program. *You must access the SlideRoom Application via the "Go to SlideRoom" link in the SlideRoom tab in the Program Materials quadrant of the Graduate Application for Admission. The SlideRoom Application should only be accessed via this button in order for your applications to be linked and successfully submitted.* All materials must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application and any materials sent by mail or email will not be considered.


*Cinematic Arts Personal Statement*
The Cinematic Arts Personal Statement will be read by the admissions committee as a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision. We are looking for a sense of you as a unique individual and how your distinctive experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or views of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. We want to know about the kind of stories you want to tell. Bear in mind that enthusiasm for watching films, descriptions of your favorite films and the involvement in the filmmaking process is common in most candidates. As a result, we encourage that you focus on your individuality. Note that there is no standard format or correct answer. (1,000 words or less)
*Writing Sample (choose one)* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages).
A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages).
Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages).

*Creative Portfolio List* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)._
The creative portfolio list is a written record of the applicant's creative materials. It should include a concise description of each project, the month and year the project was completed, the applicant's creative role and the purpose of the project. The material, which does not need to be film or television-related, should give an idea of the range and depth of the applicant's creative ability. Formal recognition such as awards, publications, jobs and exhibitions should be noted. The name of the institution or publication should be included when listing creative materials prepared for a class or publication. An example is below:
July 2008, _A Day in the Life_, digital video, 12 minutes. Position: writer/director. A documentary on a homeless Iraq vet who has lived on the streets since his return from the military. Created for senior-year multimedia term project, San Raphael High School, Miami, Florida.
March 2008, _Doorways_, a series of 5 black-and-white photographs. Position: photographer. "Second Prize Winner" in the Des Moines Sunday Journal photo contest.
February 2007, _Cellomorphosis_, short story. Position: writer. A variation on the novella by Franz Kafka; published in Writing, vol. IV, 2007, at Amherst College, Amherst, Massachusetts.

*Collaboration Question* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
Describe a project that you worked on with multiple collaborators that left you feeling proud and fulfilled. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration was successful. Then, describe another collaborative project that left you unsatisfied. Discuss your role in the project and explain why this collaboration frustrated you. Finally, summarize what you learned from each of these experiences and describe the lessons you learned that inspire your future collaborations. _(No more than two pages.)_
*Video Introduction*
Submit a 30-60 second video of yourself speaking directly to the camera, in a single take with no edits, introducing yourself and explaining what will make attending SCA a successful experience for you and others.
*Media Sample (Choose one)* _(Upload in Portfolio Section)_.
Video Option: Create a narrative video that is no longer than five minutes in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests. You must specify what role(s) you played. Submit only one video. Multiple submissions will cause your application to be rejected.
Photo Option: Prepare a series of eight photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character or which tell a simple narrative story. Also include a one-page narrative about the character being portrayed in the photos. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. Please upload the photos in order of sequence. The one-page narrative must be uploaded in PDF format only.

*Letters of Recommendation*
Three letters of recommendation in no particular format are required. At least one letter of recommendation must be an academic reference. Any letters of recommendation must be submitted via the SlideRoom Application. Applicants are responsible for requesting letters of recommendation as well as confirming that they have been submitted by the deadline.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

And here's our interview with USC Admissions in case people haven't seen it:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2021)

Chris W said:


> *Writing Sample (choose one)* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
> 
> A description for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages).
> A dialogue scene between two people. Provide a one-paragraph introduction describing the two characters in screenplay format. (No more than three pages).
> Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop. (No more than two pages).


Do you know which writing sample you might do?


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Jul 27, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> This thread is for anyone applying for Spring 2022 entrance. I am applying and would like to open a dialogue with anyone else who is applying.


+1


----------



## WriteLife (Aug 1, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> +1


Hi,
I am applying and would love to speak with someone else who is applying. Is this your first time?


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Aug 3, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> Hi,
> I am applying and would love to speak with someone else who is applying. Is this your first time?


Hi, 
Yes, it's my first time. What about you? Did you submit your application yet?


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Aug 3, 2021)

And also @Chris W do you know if anyone submitted the photo series as a part of the portfolio for USC. I really need a reference for an idea. Could you help me out with that?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 3, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> And also @Chris W do you know if anyone submitted the photo series as a part of the portfolio for USC. I really need a reference for an idea. Could you help me out with that?


I seem to recall people doing it but I can't remember who. I'm not seeing any applications for USC with them attached but I do remember them for other programs.


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Aug 3, 2021)

Chris W said:


> I seem to recall people doing it but I can't remember who. I'm not seeing any applications for USC with them attached but I do remember them for other programs.


Okay, no problem


----------



## WriteLife (Aug 3, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> Hi,
> Yes, it's my first time. What about you? Did you submit your application yet?


No, I first tried for Fall 2021. I have not submitted my application yet.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi! I will most probably be starting in Spring 2022 (waitlisted for Fall 2021/admitted to Spring 2022).  I had originally applied for Spring 2021 and was waitlisted. Again applied for Fall 2021 and waitlisted, with guaranteed admission to Spring 2022.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 7, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I will most probably be starting in Spring 2022 (waitlisted for Fall 2021/admitted to Spring 2022).


Congrats!


----------



## WriteLife (Aug 11, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Hi! I will most probably be starting in Spring 2022 (waitlisted for Fall 2021/admitted to Spring 2022).  I had originally applied for Spring 2021 and was waitlisted. Again applied for Fall 2021 and waitlisted, with guaranteed admission to Spring 2022.


Congrats. Any tips you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jenz123 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey! Did anyone get any interview notifications yet?


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 5, 2021)

Jenz123 said:


> Hey! Did anyone get any interview notifications yet?


I have not yet. Have you?


----------



## Jenz123 (Oct 7, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> I have not yet. Have you?


Nothing! Getting a little nervous haha


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 7, 2021)

All of us who were on the Fall 2021 waitlist (guaranteed Spring 2022 admission) got our official acceptances recently. So they should be sending out interview notifications to new applicants soon


----------



## Jenz123 (Oct 7, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> All of us who were on the Fall 2021 waitlist (guaranteed Spring 2022 admission) got our official acceptances recently. So they should be sending out interview notifications to new applicants soon


Thank you for letting us know & congrats!


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 7, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> All of us who were on the Fall 2021 waitlist (guaranteed Spring 2022 admission) got our official acceptances recently. So they should be sending out interview notifications to new applicants soon


Congratulations!  Also I wonder since you applied for Spring 2021, this interview process is for every applicant or..?!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 7, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> Congratulations!  Also I wonder since you applied for Spring 2021, this interview process is for every applicant or..?!


I don't think they interview every applicant. I've seen applicants being admitted without an interview and I've also seen applicants being rejected even after an interview


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 8, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I don't think they interview every applicant. I've seen applicants being admitted without an interview and I've also seen applicants being rejected even after an interview


Oh okay, fingers crossed then :|


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 10, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> All of us who were on the Fall 2021 waitlist (guaranteed Spring 2022 admission) got our official acceptances recently. So they should be sending out interview notifications to new applicants soon


Thank you. Congrats! How many people do you know thus far have been admitted?


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi, Any updates or information yet??


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 15, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> Hi, Any updates or information yet??


Not for me...


----------



## Yamask (Oct 17, 2021)

Is it safe to assume that nobody has received a response yet? Judging from the previous years' threads it seems highly unlikey.


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 17, 2021)

Yamask said:


> Is it safe to assume that nobody has received a response yet? Judging from the previous years' threads it seems highly unlikey.


I wish ...yeah.Any idea about last year's batch.. when did they receive their notifications?!  Hanging on a thread is literally killing me .


----------



## Yangliu (Oct 17, 2021)

I sent an email to the school asking about the notification process. The school replied me on 13th that “Decision notifications are still going out and will continue to go out.”😞


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> when did they receive their notifications?!


The applications in the database have notification dates so that should tell you.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 17, 2021)

Yangliu said:


> I sent an email to the school asking about the notification process. The school replied me on 13th that “Decision notifications are still going out and will continue to go out.”😞


Uh! May be all we gotta do is to wait for another week (with hopes)?!


----------



## Yangliu (Oct 17, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> Uh! May be all we gotta do is to wait for another week (with hopes)?!


Haha I suppose it is.(but this kind of situation is quite confusing….maybe I will send another email at the end of this weekend depending on the latest updates.😂


----------



## Tammy (Oct 17, 2021)

The earliest notification from last year's spring application is October 18th.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 18, 2021)

Since the admitted student session is coming up later this month, I am sure they'll be sending out the notifications soon


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 19, 2021)

Tammy said:


> The earliest notification from last year's spring application is October 18th.


Did you apply as well?


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 19, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Since the admitted student session is coming up later this month, I am sure they'll be sending out the notifications soon


Thanks for that information. It would seem that we would have to receive notification prior to this. Do you mind sharing the date?


----------



## Tammy (Oct 19, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> Did you apply as well?


Yes


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 20, 2021)

Tammy said:


> Yes


I think we will receive the information this weekend.


----------



## Jenz123 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi was anyone having difficulty logging in the youSC portal today


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 23, 2021)

Jenz123 said:


> Hi was anyone having difficulty logging in the youSC portal today


Yes, I am. It says that I am unaurthorized.


----------



## Tammy (Oct 23, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> Yes, I am. It says that I am unaurthorized.


me too


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 23, 2021)

You can try this link too: Statement of Intent Log in


----------



## AlekhyaRamesh (Oct 24, 2021)

Guys, received decision notification today. It's my first time applying and unfortunately, haven't made it. Congratulations to the one's who got into.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2021)

AlekhyaRamesh said:


> Guys, received decision notification today. It's my first time applying and unfortunately, haven't made it. Congratulations to the one's who got into.


Sorry to hear! Be sure to add your application to our database when you can. Are you applying again?


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 25, 2021)

Didn't get in. Not sure how to update my application.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> Didn't get in. Not sure how to update my application.


Sorry to hear that. 

Here's a help thread on how to edit your application on the site:






						How do I update my application to change status to "accepted after interview"?
					

hey! please, could you help me? how can I do to update my application status for calarts to "accepted after interview"?



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you still have questions how to do it let me know.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Oct 27, 2021)

I didn't get in either  
so I applied for the first time for spring 2021 and got interviewed and waitlisted (which was great and exciting!). but for my fall 2021 and spring 2022 applications, i've been outrightly rejected/not offered admission. I don't understand what's going wrong. Is it really just a numbers game? Also, I was interviewed for spring 2022 and the interview lasted for 40minutes. For fall 2021 rejection, I was told to expand my portfolio. I worked all year to prove that I did. Then I was told to expand my portfolio again after spring 2022. I'm prepping a lot of work but they won't be finished before Nov 15th 

i'm feeling discouraged but i don't know how to be what they're looking for. anyone have any advice or encouragement? thank you


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear! Be sure to update your application to help others.

I'm sure they get a ton of applicants. 



ScriptToScreenDream said:


> i'm feeling discouraged but i don't know how to be what they're looking for. anyone have any advice or encouragement? thank you



Start a thread in our new forum here:






						Reject Café
					

Rejected from Film School? Commiserate here and strategize your next moves. Remember it is relatively normal for it to take multiple attempts to be accepted to film school!



					www.filmschool.org
				




Hopefully you can get some good advice there. Keep trying though! Don't give up!


----------



## Consuelo J (Oct 28, 2021)

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> I didn't get in either
> so I applied for the first time for spring 2021 and got interviewed and waitlisted (which was great and exciting!). but for my fall 2021 and spring 2022 applications, i've been outrightly rejected/not offered admission. I don't understand what's going wrong. Is it really just a numbers game? Also, I was interviewed for spring 2022 and the interview lasted for 40minutes. For fall 2021 rejection, I was told to expand my portfolio. I worked all year to prove that I did. Then I was told to expand my portfolio again after spring 2022. I'm prepping a lot of work but they won't be finished before Nov 15th
> 
> i'm feeling discouraged but i don't know how to be what they're looking for. anyone have any advice or encouragement? thank you


Hey don't give up. You're making progress and i kinda believe you'll make it soon or later.


----------



## WriteLife (Oct 29, 2021)

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> I didn't get in either
> so I applied for the first time for spring 2021 and got interviewed and waitlisted (which was great and exciting!). but for my fall 2021 and spring 2022 applications, i've been outrightly rejected/not offered admission. I don't understand what's going wrong. Is it really just a numbers game? Also, I was interviewed for spring 2022 and the interview lasted for 40minutes. For fall 2021 rejection, I was told to expand my portfolio. I worked all year to prove that I did. Then I was told to expand my portfolio again after spring 2022. I'm prepping a lot of work but they won't be finished before Nov 15th
> 
> i'm feeling discouraged but i don't know how to be what they're looking for. anyone have any advice or encouragement? thank you


Sorry, you didn't get in. I felt discouraged as well. My advice is to look for some applications that say accepted and attending. Look for some people who have been in school for a year or two. Reach out to a few and ask them if they would be willing to review your application materials. If they would serve as a mentor of some sort. Generally, schools also have what is considered public information: you could probably get a roster from the school if you can't find anyone on here to help. I'm sure someone would be willing to help you. Good luck to you! Also, try another school... USC isn't the only game in town. UCLA app is not due for a month. Send the packet you just sent to USC and see what other schools still have apps for next fall open. Good luck to you!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2021)

WriteLife said:


> UCLA app is not due for a month.



UCLA app is due on Monday! 11/1


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear that some of you didn't make it this time. But please don't be disheartened and keep working on your portfolio. Also, please feel free to reach out to me if you need any advice or have questions about the application.


----------



## Consuelo J (Nov 8, 2021)

It's kind of torturing......


----------

